

San Francisco Hacker News Meetup: Nginx on 5/9 - lowglow

Hey everyone! We're throwing a laid back meetup with Nginx to get some feedback on how we use it and offer some input on what direction we'd like to see it go.<p>It's at a cool venue (Engine Yard) and food + drinks will be provided.<p>http://sfhn-nginx.eventbrite.com/<p>Thanks for making the community great, and thanks to everyone  helping out. :)
======
zachalexander
Wish I could make this – I'm moving to SF on 5/10.

~~~
lowglow
Nice! Ping me when you get into town and I'll buy you a drink and we can chat.
:)

------
sathishperu
Looking forward to connect with Nginx meetup group

------
lowglow
clickable: <http://sfhn-nginx.eventbrite.com/>

